# Revised Plans & Change Orders



## Floors 4 homes (May 30, 2017)

I have been doing commercial and residential floor estimates for over a decade now. Day to day residential, single and multi family homes, with the occasional commercial tender and bidding. 

I am seeing many Builders have converted to paperless and started using portals for providing documents. RFQ, IFCs, addenda, selections and such. 

I want to give a friendly reminder to Builders and their Administration team; that it is their responsibility to not only upload documents but also inform their contractors on recent uploads and changes. - It is unreasonable to expect them to peruse your site for recent documents that pertain to their scope of work without any notice. 

Do the right thing and send an email to your bidders or contractors and let them know you made changes. Do not expect them to review your uploads after they have already submitted pricing based on previous documents. A new RFP will be required for any revised plans or change orders that affect their scope of work. 

Just because you give us the job doesn't mean you can set us up for failure! We take pride in what we do!


----------

